# 2010 Ski Swap Thread



## iSki (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm having such a good time at work 2 day so I thought I'd post some news on upcoming ski swaps.

11/6/10 Franconia ski club at Lafeytte regional school
11/7/10 Pats peak ski club


----------



## hammer (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't we usually have a sticky for these?  Is it too early to start?


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 24, 2010)

hammer said:


> Don't we usually have a sticky for these? Is it too early to start?


 
Yes we do. I will make this thread the sticky thread.

And it is NEVER too early to talk about skiing  

I can tell you that *Bolton Valley has in the past had a big ski swap on Labor Day Weekend*.


----------



## hammer (Aug 24, 2010)

OK, then...here's the link for the Wachusett Ski Swap on Columbus Day weekend:

http://www.wachusett.com/EventsActivities/SkiSnowboardSaleSwap/tabid/355/Default.aspx


----------



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2010)

hammer said:


> Don't we usually have a sticky for these?  Is it too early to start?



Yeah, we've had a sticky in the gear forum the last couple of years.  Tcharron was nice enough to maintain it for us...


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 25, 2010)

hammer said:


> OK, then...here's the link for the Wachusett Ski Swap on Columbus Day weekend:
> 
> http://www.wachusett.com/EventsActivities/SkiSnowboardSaleSwap/tabid/355/Default.aspx



They are having a ski sale over Labor Day weekend too.


----------



## severine (Aug 25, 2010)

Are we adding these to the calendar, too? I know you guys probably don't use it, but it's nice because it will add it to the bottom of the main forum page so you can see what's going on that day (like the birthdays are listed).


----------



## catskills (Aug 28, 2010)

Potter Brothers Swap and Sell Schedule

Swap and Sell Dates & Locations:
Sept 30, Oct 1-3 (Kingston)
Oct 15-17 (Middletown)
October 22-24 (Fishkill)
Nov 11-14 (Poughkeepsie)


----------



## frankm938 (Aug 29, 2010)

KMS ski swap is columbus wknd


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 29, 2010)

catskills said:


> Potter Brothers Swap and Sell Schedule
> 
> Swap and Sell Dates & Locations:
> Sept 30, Oct 1-3 (Kingston)
> ...



Also Sept. 11-12, and Sept. 18-19 at the Dutchess County Fairgrounds.

Columbus Weekend Sat-Mon Jiminy Peak Ski area.

These 3 additional sales do not include any consignment gear.


----------



## Mr MRG (Sep 8, 2010)

Waitsfield Vermont
PTO Ski and Skate Sale 

Dates: Saturday, November 13, 2010 - Sunday, November 14, 2010 

Description: Winter gear and wear for the young and the young at heart. Skis, boots, clothing, hats, sweaters, anything you could need for the whole family. This Waitsfield PTA sale is one of the oldest and largest sales in the northeast with the best deals in the industry. 

Times: 9:00AM - 3:00PM 
Location: Waitsfield Elementary School - Route 100 
Admission: FREE


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 15, 2010)

Event: Carrabassett Valley Academy Used Ski & Sports Equipment Sale

Dates: 10/ 8 - 10/9

Location: Sugarloaf, ME.

Cost: Free

FMI: Call 207.237.2250


----------



## abc (Oct 6, 2010)

Columbus weekend: Plattekill:

http://www.plattekill.com


----------



## 57stevey (Oct 6, 2010)

McIntyre (Manchester NH) 10/22-10/23

http://www.mcintyreskiarea.com/index.php?mact=News,cntnt01,detail,0&cntnt01articleid=19&cntnt01returnid=26


----------



## frankm938 (Oct 7, 2010)

killington this wknd


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 10, 2010)

hammer said:


> OK, then...here's the link for the Wachusett Ski Swap on Columbus Day weekend:
> 
> http://www.wachusett.com/EventsActivities/SkiSnowboardSaleSwap/tabid/355/Default.aspx



Made $190 so far. Go buy my kids ski boots and the soft shell I have left. :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 10, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Made $190 so far. Go buy my kids ski boots and the soft shell I have left. :beer:



i haven't been to many swaps.. does clothing sell well at them?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 10, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i haven't been to many swaps.. does clothing sell well at them?



If it looks almost new and is priced right. I'm just clearing out space on stuff I don't use much or is too big and priced the clothing cheap. Sold a pair of TNF ski pants for $40 and a Patagonia puffy pull-over for $60, the most expensive item. 

I saw some folks bringing in rubbermaid bins full of clothes. So I think if it doesn't stand out as a deal it won't move.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Southborough Ma Ski Swap 10/23*

Southboro Ma Ski/Board/Skate Swap Woodward School.  Benifits the Southborough Community Ice Rink.

Drop off Friday 10/22 6-8
Sale 10/23  9-12
Pick up unsold items or cash (80% of sales price) 10/23 12-1


----------



## New Daddy (Oct 13, 2010)

SUV Steve said:


> McIntyre (Manchester NH) 10/22-10/23
> 
> http://www.mcintyreskiarea.com/index.php?mact=News,cntnt01,detail,0&cntnt01articleid=19&cntnt01returnid=26



A lot to choose from here in the past?  
I'm looking to buy ski clothing for my 5-year-old and plain winter clothing for my 1-year-old.


----------



## 57stevey (Oct 13, 2010)

New Daddy said:


> A lot to choose from here in the past?
> I'm looking to buy ski clothing for my 5-year-old and plain winter clothing for my 1-year-old.



I couldn't comment on clothing, sorry. I did sell a pair of skis there a few years back and though not a huge place, a lot of the stuff was actual used gear, not so much vendors with low-endy new gear like at a lot of "swaps."


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 19, 2010)

first, why isn't this in the Gear section?

2nd, wouldn't it be great if a mod took over and updated the first page with additions like in the demo day thread?


Head to the Mount Southington Ski Swap on Saturday and Sunday 10/23 + 10/24 for deals on gently used current ski and snowboarding gear. (If you want to sell equipment, you'll have to drop it off Wednesday between noon and 8 p.m.) Hours are Saturday, 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. and Sunday, 11 a.m. to 3 p.m. Payment is by cash, check, Mastercard or Visa. Information: 860-628-0954 or http://www.mountsouthington.com.

Sundown Ski Patrol holds a Ski Swap on Nov. 5, 6 and 7 at Ski Sundown Lodge in New Hartford. Attendees can sell used snow-sports equipment and clothing (items must meet safety standards) and/or purchase new and used merchandise. Swap hours are Friday, 4 to 9 p.m.; Saturday, 10 a.m. to 9 p.m.; and Sunday, 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. Items for sale can be dropped off on Nov. 5 from 4 p.m. to 9 p.m., or Nov. 6 from 10 a.m. to 2 p.m. No drop-offs Sunday. Payment is by cash or check only, no credit or debit cards accepted. Information: 860-379-7669 or http://www.skisundownnsp.org.

The Danbury Ski Club is holding a Black Friday Ski Swap and Tent Sale on Nov. 26, 27 and 28 and Dec. 4 and 5 at Ski Haus, 162 Danbury Road in New Milford. Good condition, current ski and snowboarding equipment and clothing can be dropped off during the first three days of the sale. (There is a seller's fee of $1 an item. Sellers get 80 percent of the selling price and 20 percent goes to the National Ski Patrol.) Hours are 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. daily. Information: 860-355-2001, http://www.skihaus.com or http://www.danburyski.com.

Okemo Mountain in Ludlow, Vt., holds an annual ski swap that draws skiers from throughout New England. (The ski area is a two and a half hour drive from Hartford.) This year's event, Nov. 19, 20 and 21, features new and used ski and snowboard equipment, clothing and accessories at bargain prices. Information and hours: 802-228-1513 or http://www.okemo.com.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 20, 2010)

It's my fault there isn't an organized thread this year.  :-(  I haven't been able to be very active in anything for this entire year, due to a very large issue with my ex and parenting.  The bad news is, I wasn't able to get one up.  The good news is, I'm the primary parent now, and we'll be able to spend more time skiing together..  :-D


----------



## tcharron (Oct 20, 2010)

New Thread started at http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=565261#post565261

Mods, can we sticky that one, leave this one stickied, and move this ones into that thread?

I'm not sure how vBul handles 'Oh, and with fries...  And a unicorn!'


----------



## tcharron (Oct 20, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> first, why isn't this in the Gear section?
> 
> 2nd, wouldn't it be great if a mod took over and updated the first page with additions like in the demo day thread?



All done up in the gear section, as it was in years past.  :-D

Man, you'd expect a comp ticket or somethin after all these years of maintaining it.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2010)

Okay, since tcharron's thread is more complete, and it really should be in the Gear Forum anyway I'm going to lock this one.  Any more additions can be made here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=84018


----------

